# Travel plans for the northern FNRttC



## mike e (22 Mar 2010)

East Coast trains are now only a week away from the advance booking date for this June's northern ride. I would imagine it'll be the end of the week when the price's come online. I shall use this new thread to suggest ideas for transporting London based riders up north by train. Not sure if the van and bus has been planned or booked, no doubt Simon will be busy with this months Martlets ride to Brighton.

www.eastcoast.co.uk

Hull Trains are also booking up to the same dates at the moment.

www.hulltrains.co.uk

There is also Grand Central, not sure on when they book up to but there last train on a Friday night leaves KX at 19:18 and arrives York at 21:18, this might be a little early onless of course you might want a quick whizz round York

www.grandcentralrail.co.uk


----------



## Aperitif (22 Mar 2010)

Allowing for faffing about, that makes the York oop North arrival about the same as you are arriving dahn Sarf on Friday, non? (Will I have to wear a Rutland County helmet?)


----------



## Andrij (22 Mar 2010)

mike e said:


> There is also Grand Central, not sure on when they book up to but there last train on a Friday night leaves KX at 19:18 and arrives York at 21:18, this might be a little early onless of course you might want a quick whizz round York *pubs*.
> 
> www.grandcentralrail.co.uk



FTFY


----------



## Flying Dodo (22 Mar 2010)

I haven't checked yet for the journey up to York, but for the return journey, having looked at the advance fares currently available for several weeks earlier, it may work out cheaper splitting your ticket and buying Grimsby* to Newark and then Newark to London or a similar combination of destinations up or down the route.



* Grimsby Town Station being only 3 miles from Cleethorpes.


----------



## mike e (22 Mar 2010)

Kings Cross to York with East Coast

18:00 - 19:51
18:19 - 20:20
18:30 - 20:39
19:00 - 21:01
19:18 - 21:15 Great Central
19:30 - 21:21
20:00 - 22:01
20:33 - 22:54 change at Doncaster
21:00 - 23:13

There are also additional Leeds trains every half hour (03 & 33 mins past the hour) calling at Doncaster which is a mere 43 warm up miles from York.... This will appeal to the Davy types who wish to clock up big miles. Beware Davy, northern miles are a lot tougher than southern miles...

These are times from the current timetable which changes in May, although there shouldn't be too many differences.

Most of the above trains will carry 6 bikes on each service, although in reality you could fit a lot more in the luggage van. If I have enough time I will try to speak to someone on Saturday at Kings Cross regarding more bikes been allowed as a one off.


----------



## mike e (22 Mar 2010)

Hey all, in case you've got some time on your hands and you don't just head to the nearest pub...

www.visityork.co.uk

www.visityork.org


----------



## Aperitif (22 Mar 2010)

You're like a lickle hedgehog mikee - you have come out of hibernation.


----------



## mike e (22 Mar 2010)

Aperitif said:


> You're like a lickle hedgehog mikee - you have come out of hibernation.



But during a winter of hibernation this lickle hedgehog has been busy.


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Mar 2010)

thanks for this Mike - I've been neglecting this in favour of work (chiz, chiz, chiz) and the Martlets ride. 

Bear in mind that this is the weekend of the York Rally. Some of you might want to return to York after the ride.


----------



## redjedi (23 Mar 2010)

And for Davy there's this route


----------



## Davywalnuts (23 Mar 2010)

redjedi said:


> And for Davy there's this route



Looks a little tooo direct....


----------



## mike e (27 Mar 2010)

Hey all, bookings are now been taken up to and including Friday 18th June.

Here's a few I've looked at:-

KX 18:19 - York 20:20 at £25.35
KX 19:30 - York 21:21 at £25.35
KX 20.00 - York 22:01 at £13.00

There are other additional services but at £37.00 & £41.50 for a ticket, all these prices are for a single journey and it is free to take your bike but it has to be booked onto the train. Most of these services carry 6 bikes each.

www.eastcoast.co.uk

There is also a Grand Central service leaving KX at 19:18 arriving into York at 21:18, but I don't think there booking up to the 18th June yet.

www.grandcentralrail.co.uk

Get that credit card out, happy travels....


----------



## mike e (30 Mar 2010)

https://www.cyclechat.net/

Check the above link for a nice idea on this ride....


----------



## mike e (30 Mar 2010)

mike e said:


> https://www.cyclechat.net/
> 
> Check the above link for a nice idea on this ride....



It's on page 5 if the thread start's to grow.


----------



## Davywalnuts (30 Mar 2010)

Arrgghhh, Mikeeeeee, you've beaten me to it!! Darn you!! hahahahaha!

I think I would get the train up north to manc on the thursday, book into a hotel, do the track session, get on the lash with Mikeeee, (others?) and then cycle (apx 100miles) or train it to Hull for the fnrttc.. 

Then cycle home over two days with Ally Macb (again, others) who am sure from talking to our northener is cycling back over two days? But its all just a thought...


----------



## Flying Dodo (1 Apr 2010)

2 days up north?? You'll go all native and start asking for mushy peas and lumpy gravy with your KFC next.

Anyway, I'm booked on the Friday for the 20:00 departure from Kings Cross (including the bike). Haven't looked at the return journey yet though....


----------



## Arch (1 Apr 2010)

I can't join you all on the ride, I'm afraid - working all weekend at the Rally, but if anyone wants to meet for a drink/perambulation around York (on foot, or wheels), let me know. I might manage to stay up to midnight to see you all off, even accompany you out of the city limits...

And if anyone does stay on for the Rally, drop by the Velo Vision stand and say hello if I'm there!


----------



## redflightuk (2 Apr 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> 2 days up north?? You'll go all native and start asking for mushy peas and lumpy gravy with your KFC next.
> 
> Anyway, I'm booked on the Friday for the 20:00 departure from Kings Cross (including the bike). Haven't looked at the return journey yet though....


+1.


----------



## mistral (2 Apr 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> 2 days up north?? You'll go all native and start asking for mushy peas and lumpy gravy with your KFC next.
> 
> Anyway, I'm booked on the Friday for the 20:00 departure from Kings Cross (including the bike). Haven't looked at the return journey yet though....





redflightuk said:


> +1.



I'm also on that one


----------



## clivedb (3 Apr 2010)

Anyone else going on the 19.30 from Kings X? - got two tickets plus bikes for £13.00!!!

Presumably the return will be from Cleethorpes? Any advice on that journey?


----------



## Flying Dodo (4 Apr 2010)

The cheapest option I could find, seems to be from Grimsby Town (3 miles ride from Cleethorpes) with a change at Newark Northgate, and then arrive back at Kings Cross 3 hours later* for £18.50. Or leave it until an 11.28 departure for £13.00.

I'm booked on the 09.28. If you use the Southern Railways web site (who don't charge a booking fee), you can book the bike space at the same time, which saves having to ring up.



* I mean 3 hours after leaving Grimsby.


----------



## StuAff (4 Apr 2010)

Booked my tickets- will be combining the ride with a visit to my Yorkshire-residing chums so heading up a bit earlier on Friday, back on Sunday. Bike spaces reserved, of course. Might be up for a ride back to York as well....
I recommend using the East Coast web site to book, 10% online discount applies and free postage as well.


----------



## User10119 (6 Apr 2010)

(Decided I'd better sign up here too, as I'm rather tempted by this!)

Is anyone thinking about heading back to York, by train? I'm hoping to get enough rides in over the next few weeks to be able to contemplate this without being embarassingly slow and inept - you make them sound rather splendid, and it seems logical as a first attmept at a group ride, as I live 10 minutes from the start! But I really don't think that I'd be able for a return by bike


----------



## Flying Dodo (6 Apr 2010)

You'll probably find that there will be others getting a train back to York, seeing as that weekend is the CTC Cycle Show in York.

Don't worry about your pace - no-one gets left behind.


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Apr 2010)

clivedb said:


> *Anyone else going on the 19.30 from Kings X?* - got two tickets plus bikes for £13.00!!!
> 
> Presumably the return will be from Cleethorpes? Any advice on that journey?


I will be. But some cleverclogs got all the cheap tickets!

Recce ride 7th/8th May. I'm hoping that Mikee can make it.....


----------



## marinyork (9 Apr 2010)

Is this an overnight recce? I can get up there for then.


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Apr 2010)

we've never had a young person on a recce ride. Other than Mr. Young.

Yes it is. The idea is to start at midnight and slowly check out some options.


----------



## marinyork (9 Apr 2010)

Fair enough. I am however familiar with the area (familiar enough to guide other rides organised by people living there to the right places at points).


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Apr 2010)

(detects 'york' in name........dohhhhhhhhhh). You're more than welcome - a bit of local knowledge would go a long way.

I'd like to start at the Minster, and, preferably somewhere pretty, before heading for the A1079 along as simple a route as possible. What do you think?


----------



## HelenD123 (10 Apr 2010)

Dell - there are a few nasty pot holes on the A1079 after the icy winter so keep a beady eye out for them. The Minster is a good starting point. There's plenty of room and it's signposted from all directions, and of course it's pretty. If you need any more route advice there are quite a few of us live in the vicinity.


----------



## Arch (10 Apr 2010)

Darn it, I'd have liked to come on the recce ride, but I'll be away.

If it's after pedestrian hours, the easiest way out to the A1079 (you still planning to turn off down the Elvington Road just after the ring road?) would be:

From the West End of the Minster, ride down Low Petergate, past King's Square, into Colliergate, over the slightly offset crossroad (get in the right hand lane) into Foss Gate, over the Foss (noting on your left, the Blue Bicycle restaurant and cursing the cobbled bit at the brow of the bridge), straight into Walmgate, down Walmgate and through the city walls and onto Lawrence Street which becomes Hull Road and the A1079. It's pretty much a straight line.

Petergate is fairly pretty and medieval, although not as medieval as the Shambles - but I don't think you can ride down there at any time of day....

Lawrence Street and Hull Road, though, is not all that pretty and is a main road, although not utterly horrible except at rush hour. Nicer routes would be to head out through Osbaldwick - although I wouldn't necessarily like to use the Foss Islands bike path late at night - or to head through Heslington and the University. Actually, the new Heslington East campus is accessible now, with a lovely smooth cyclepath snaking through it - not done it at night though, but it does have streetlights and avoids using the road which is ok, but narrow and 40. Let me know if you want suggestions along these lines.

If you want any recommendations of hostelries for a pre-ride libation, let me know.


----------



## longers (10 Apr 2010)

HelenD123 said:


> Dell - there are a few nasty pot holes on the A1079 after the icy winter so keep a beady eye out for them.



Would a few FillthatHole reports in advance from locals in the know be useful for problem areas?


----------



## Arch (10 Apr 2010)

Ah yes, meant to say - in my recent experience the Elvington road surface is lousy - at least it is on the side heading towards York, and I assume the other side is the same. Not huge potholes necessarily, just very bumpy and rattley.

And there's a width restriction in force at the bridge over the Derwent between Elvington and Sutton upon Derwent. Cyclists get through fine, but there are a couple of temporary speed humps in place either side of the bridge to slow cars, and they are steep and nasty, like Toblerones bolted to the road. Best to hit them slowly.


----------



## colly (10 Apr 2010)

User10119 said:


> (Decided I'd better sign up here too, as I'm rather tempted by this!)
> 
> Is anyone thinking about heading back to York, by train? I'm hoping to get enough rides in over the next few weeks to be able to contemplate this without being *embarassingly slow and inept* - you make them sound rather splendid, and it seems logical as a first attmept at a group ride, as I live 10 minutes from the start! But I really don't think that I'd be able for a return by bike



 That's par for the course. You would blend in seamlessly.


----------



## colly (10 Apr 2010)

I'm hoping to tag along even though the night before is a bash at Manchester Velodrome which I am going to. 

I think Andyfromotley is hoping to do both as well.

I have a vague idea of riding to York, doing the ride to Cleethorpes and then crawling back to Leeds in the morning but I am not sure if I have enough miles under my belt yet this year.
Still there's time yet.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Apr 2010)

Arch said:


> If you want any recommendations of hostelries for a pre-ride libation, let me know.



Thanks Arch, but I think a few people are going to have a drink instead - conserve energy, like...


----------



## Arch (10 Apr 2010)

ha ha! Be careful, or I'll recommend you the 80's bar and all the places that do deals on Carling and WKD.


----------



## earth (10 Apr 2010)

I've been to the site for this (http://www.gybr.co.uk/). Am I missing something because I can't find the route written anywhere or any description of the ride at all?

I would have booked already if it were not for that, now the return transport is fully booked.


----------



## earth (10 Apr 2010)

No matter, found a description buried in the FAQ. Wetherby to Filey. I can ride home from there.


----------



## HelenD123 (10 Apr 2010)

longers said:


> Would a few FillthatHole reports in advance from locals in the know be useful for problem areas?



Good idea. I've filed a report of one of the holes that I can remember and told them a whole stretch of road needs looking at. I think there are street lights along of a lot of the section which should help spot them in the dark.


----------



## HelenD123 (10 Apr 2010)

earth said:


> No matter, found a description buried in the FAQ. Wetherby to Filey. I can ride home from there.



I think you're getting the rides confused. This thread is about a different ride to the one you linked to.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2010)

HelenD123 said:


> I think you're getting the rides confused. This thread is about a different ride to the one you linked to.




Good post Helen - I was going to ask 'What on Earth? etc' - but thought better of it last night...


----------



## longers (11 Apr 2010)

Daft question: If I buy a train ticket and end up not being able to go, then it'd be easy for someone to use the ticket instead of me? Assuming I can find someone who wanted it? They're not refundable are they?


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2010)

If you buy online Mark, then you'll need to have your card handy for getting the ticket out of the ticket office machines. If you are making a two-way trip - no problem (it would be like you buying two tickets for you and a workmate travelling somewhere etc...you give one away...) If you are thinking of riding in and training out, you will have to pass me your bank card and secret pin number so that I can get a taxi back to Londres after a slap-up feast make sure everything is ok for you!


----------



## StuAff (11 Apr 2010)

Aperitif said:


> If you buy online Mark, then you'll need to have your card handy for getting the ticket out of the ticket office machines. If you are making a two-way trip - no problem (it would be like you buying two tickets for you and a workmate travelling somewhere etc...you give one away...) If you are thinking of riding in and training out, you will have to pass me your bank card and secret pin number so that I can get a taxi back to Londres after a slap-up feast make sure everything is ok for you!



You won't necessarily need to do that- buy online from eastcoast.co.uk & they'll send them in the post at no extra charge (I've got mine). With regards to the original question, advance fares aren't refundable, they are changeable for an extra fee.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2010)

Don't break your tickets Stu - you made a postman work hard to get those to your front door at great expense.


----------



## StuAff (11 Apr 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Don't break your tickets Stu - you made a postman work hard to get those to your front door at great expense.


Same to you


----------



## mcshroom (11 Apr 2010)

How do you book bikes onto trains? I'm looking at coming up from Rotherham on the Friday for this ride but Cross country say I need to book a bike reservation and I can't see how


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2010)

There should be a drop down box somewhere 'along the line' mcshroom...try going through the booking process - just pull out if you can't see a bike reservation check box / circle.


----------



## mcshroom (11 Apr 2010)

Thanks Aperitif.

I couldn't find any on the crosscountry site, but East Coast site one was very obvious.I've never booked onto a train before (no booking on my line anyway) I was worried I'd have to go to the station. Trying to explain to the ticket desk in Whitehaven that I wanted ticket from Rotherham to York would be a little tricky )


----------



## mike e (12 Apr 2010)

Don't forget all, you can book any journey with any operator, as someone on here has already mentioned I think (using Southern to book London to York?)

East Coast is very good and allows you to book your bike at the same time as your rail ticket, it can be a bit slow and suffers from a few crashes from time to time but bear with it and you should be ok.

Some points to note:-

1) Book a return journey as 2 singles will work out a lot cheaper 
2) Opt for fastrack ticket collection were you collect your tickets from the machine at most UK stations, I once waited for some posted tickets which never turned up and ended up not making the journey and been unable to claim as the refund cost would have gazumped the ticket cost.

Hull Trains are also very good but you will have to speak to someone in their sales office to book your bike so you might as well book rail travel and bike at the same time. Their office is in Plymouth, Devon by the way and not Bangalore, which is nice...(as you can understand them)

www.eastcoast.co.uk
www.hulltrains.co.uk

Some people have asked about the return journey and looking online tonight there are plenty of trains leaving Cleethorpes Sat 19th June to Kings Cross, usually with one change at Doncaster - 8 trains between 05:18 and 11:13 single fares between £16.45 and £22.45, alternatively why not prolong the enjoyment / agony of your stay oop north and ride 35 miles back across the Humber Bridge and enjoy a personal guided tour of the mighty city of Hull by yours truly before catching a train home in the afternoon. Approx 3 trains an hour Hull to London (most change Doncaster as well) single fares from £10.00 to £18.70...


----------



## theclaud (13 Apr 2010)

Ignore what I just said!


----------



## theclaud (13 Apr 2010)

Right - hot tip (correct at this attempt) from a train nerd. Often you can get cheaper tickets by booking for a longer journey and travelling short. This is because they don't generally give good discounts on the sort of journeys people might do as a day return. I shall be going back to York on the Saturday (any takers for a York booze-up?). If I try to book a Cleethorpes to York ticket, the cheapest option is a £26.50 single. If, however, I pretend I'm going all the way to Darlington, the price (barmily) drops to £11 for an internet advance. Travelling short is (absurdly) technically against the rules, but there we are. The one proviso, of course, is that you have to make sure that the train actually stops at your real as well as your ostensible destination - it's easy via East Coast as they give final destinations and there's also a check-box to reveal all the stops _en route_...


----------



## Aperitif (13 Apr 2010)

> any takers for a York booze-up?



Would love to but I have to be 'at work' in the late afternoon for a couple of hours. I've heard a lot about york ie bars...


----------



## redjedi (13 Apr 2010)

Another jaunt up north should really mean another visit to see the family in Lincoln.

Not sure which way round to do it. Stop on the way up, or perhaps ride down to Lincoln from Cleethorpes, have a bite to eat and a dozen coffees before catching the train home.

Or skip it all together and go the direct route both ways, but they won't be pleased if they find out I've been oop north without visiting


----------



## Aperitif (13 Apr 2010)

You'll probably have found another 'birthday' or some other excuse by then Luke...


----------



## rich p (13 Apr 2010)

mike e said:


> Some points to note:-
> 
> 1) Book a return journey as 2 singles will work out a lot cheaper
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## StuAff (13 Apr 2010)

rich p;1202880][QUOTE=mike e said:


> Some points to note:-
> 
> 1) Book a return journey as 2 singles will work out a lot cheaper
> QUOTE]
> ...



In the genius system that is rail pricing, yes. Cheaper advance fares are only available on singles. If you're buying at shorter notice and want/need flexibility you're often better off going for a regular return ticket. But for absolute lowest fares long distance, two advance singles. The whole system is nuts- a day return to London from Pompey is about 10p more than the single. If I was willing/able to go the long way round and use only Southern services, I could save a fiver a time on the regular South West Trains fare. And for FNRs to Southend and Whitstable it's cheaper for me to buy a return all the way there and 'waste' part of the ticket than other options.


----------



## Arch (13 Apr 2010)

rich p;1202880][QUOTE=mike e said:


> Some points to note:-
> 
> 1) Book a return journey as 2 singles will work out a lot cheaper
> QUOTE]
> ...



More sense than your quote attempt...

Yes, I always get two singles when I go to my sister's, often a few quid cheaper...

I can confirm that York has bars, although in York, a Bar is the gateway in the walls. 'Gates' like Coppergate, confusingly, are streets. 

But we have do pubs and restaurants galore...


----------



## rich p (13 Apr 2010)

Okay!

Apropos of nothing, today at Wickes. I needed a small amount of white eggshell.
750ml was £8.99 and 2.5lt was £9.99.


----------



## Aperitif (13 Apr 2010)

rich p said:


> Okay!
> 
> Apropos of nothing, today at Wickes. I needed a small amount of white eggshell.
> 750ml was £8.99 and 2.5lt was £9.99.



Wrong thread! That's a return to the I love white.


----------



## rich p (13 Apr 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Wrong thread! That's a return to the I love white.



Wight you are, Ape. Have a good Ryde


----------



## Aperitif (13 Apr 2010)

rich p said:


> Wight you are, Ape. Have a good Ryde



OK - remember to put some Sandown if you spill any rich. <this has got to stop>


----------



## StuAff (13 Apr 2010)

Aperitif said:


> OK - remember to put some Sandown if you spill any rich. <this has got to stop>



Feeling alright? You want to stop making bad puns? That's not on. Or Nyton.


----------



## mike e (13 Apr 2010)

StuAff said:


> Feeling alright? You want to stop making bad puns? That's not on. Or Nyton.



I Dunnose what is wrong with you Stu? Ventnor ing your anger at poor Teef...


----------



## StuAff (13 Apr 2010)

mike e said:


> I Dunnose what is wrong with you Stu? Ventnor ing your anger at poor Teef...



Hull no.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (16 Apr 2010)

theclaud said:


> Often you can get cheaper tickets by booking for a longer journey and travelling short.


Excellent tip - the £6.50 tickets seems to have disappeared (Manchester - York) already (Boo Hiss!!) but if I book onto the Liverpool - Scarborough (which handily calls at Manchester and York) I can get it for £10.50 as opposed to £21.60 if I just put the shorter details in.


Go figure!!


----------



## theclaud (16 Apr 2010)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Excellent tip - the £6.50 tickets seems to have disappeared (Manchester - York) already (Boo Hiss!!) but if I book onto the Liverpool - Scarborough (which handily calls at Manchester and York) I can get it for £10.50 as opposed to £21.60 if I just put the shorter details in.
> 
> 
> Go figure!!



Nuts, innit? Glad to be of service, Sharky B. I take my inspiration from The Man in Seat 61. If you're aiming for the absolute zenith of train nerdery, you can always download the entire national timetable and divide your journeys into all sorts of wild combinations to find the cheapest options. Don't ask me how I know this.


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Apr 2010)

ah! The railway timetable.....I'm something of an expert on railway timetables......


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (16 Apr 2010)

Just booked my tickets - £16 total. Bargain!

Looking forward to this ride, assuming I can stay awake!!


----------



## longers (16 Apr 2010)

Can bike spaces on trains be overbooked by the system?
Is it the York Rally on the same weekend?

I should get round to buying tickets if so. And will use the new learnt tips also.

Edit: I won't buy tickets yet - there may not be a place on the ride!


----------



## longers (16 Apr 2010)

What time are you travelling Sharkybloke?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (17 Apr 2010)

longers said:


> Can bike spaces on trains be overbooked by the system?
> Is it the York Rally on the same weekend?
> 
> I should get round to buying tickets if so. And will use the new learnt tips also.
> ...


Oooh, have I missed out on booking for this? Didn't realise I needed to (but now you've said it it makes lots of sense!). 

Who do I need to see/contact about that? Mike_E seems to be doing a lot of legwork for this jaunt, but I gather that Dell is the Head Honcho on FNRttCs.... now I'm all concerned about whether I can actually use my tickets!!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (17 Apr 2010)

longers said:


> What time are you travelling Sharkybloke?


I think the train gets into York at about 10.30pm and I have a train from Cleethorpes which leaves at 7.15am or thereabouts.... hopefully these times will be suitable!


----------



## longers (17 Apr 2010)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Oooh, have I missed out on booking for this? Didn't realise I needed to (but now you've said it it makes lots of sense!).



See Dellzeqq's thread - priority is given to experienced FNRTTCers and rightly so. 
I don't know how many riders they're able to take but we're at the bottom of the list matey  I'm sure it'll be fine though. Hope so.


----------



## mike e (17 Apr 2010)

I am sure there will be more than enough room for two fine fellows from Manc...

Sharky, your 07:15am out of Cleethorpes may be a little early, we will (all been well) be at Cleethorpes by then but you may miss out on the all important breakfast. Is your ticket booked for that train or can it be changed?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Apr 2010)

longers said:


> See Dellzeqq's thread - priority is given to experienced FNRTTCers and rightly so.
> I don't know how many riders they're able to take but we're at the bottom of the list matey  I'm sure it'll be fine though. *Hope so*.



me too  

*crosses fingers*


----------



## Aperitif (17 Apr 2010)

Stop all this waffling you lot.


----------



## longers (17 Apr 2010)

I don't want to clutter the official thread up but I didn't read it as being elitist in any way, it sounds a fair way to do it. So there 

edit: sorry if post number 71 kicked it all off!


----------



## Aperitif (17 Apr 2010)

Nothing really matress longers!  It's all cool - you know the Southern Softie brigade from Sheffield anyway. "Calm down lads, calm down!" 

(I'm only worried about the beasts from the Moors and escaped prisoners etc...)


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Apr 2010)

if somebody's sported the cash for a ticket that's fair enough..........I think I see an e-mail from you SB - get back to you in a bit. The point Mike makes about the 7.15 is a good one, though. My target arrival time is 7.30. If it looks like you're going to miss your train then it might be clever to aim for Grimsby station. We can talk about it on the night if you like.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (17 Apr 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> if somebody's sported the cash for a ticket that's fair enough..........I think I see an e-mail from you SB - get back to you in a bit. The point Mike makes about the 7.15 is a good one, though. My target arrival time is 7.30. If it looks like you're going to miss your train then it might be clever to aim for Grimsby station. We can talk about it on the night if you like.


Lol - I'm not doing very well at the moment... might not be able to do the ride, and if I can then might miss the breakfast!! 

I don't think it's transferrable, but some acting ignorant and dim (should be easy for someone of my talent for such things!) might get me home on a different train (hopefully with the bike too!) if needs be.

Dell, yes the email is from me for one of your fine brochures to whet my appetite further.


----------



## redflightuk (18 Apr 2010)

mike e said:


> why not prolong the enjoyment / agony of your stay oop north and ride 35 miles back across the Humber Bridge and enjoy a personal guided tour of the mighty city of Hull by yours truly before catching a train home in the afternoon. Approx 3 trains an hour Hull to London (most change Doncaster as well) single fares from £10.00 to £18.70...


15:06 Hull-Stevenage plus bike £10. Back home in time for tea.


----------



## ComedyPilot (18 Apr 2010)

An FNRTTC on my doorstep, but not likely to be invited, so will wave a hanky from my bedroom window as you all pass.....(sniff)


----------



## clivedb (18 Apr 2010)

ComedyPilot said:


> An FNRTTC on my doorstep, but not likely to be invited, so will wave a hanky from my bedroom window as you all pass.....(sniff)



No, no, it's certainly not by invitation - that would be to get the whole friendly, open, participatory intent upside down. If you want to join in, you will be more than welcome. The only restriction is on numbers, just to keep the peleton manageable and ensure the cafes can cope. Just email Dellzeqq aka Simon Legg on fnrttc@yahoo.co.uk

Read all about it here:
http://fnrttc.blogspot.com/


----------



## Aperitif (18 Apr 2010)

ComedyPilot said:


> An FNRTTC on my doorstep, but not likely to be invited, so will wave a hanky from my bedroom window as you all pass.....(sniff)



I 'know' you better than Clive so I will venture a 'F*** yourself' to CP - get yourself registered and organised!


----------



## ComedyPilot (18 Apr 2010)

Aperitif said:


> I 'know' you better than Clive so I will venture a 'F*** yourself' to CP - get yourself registered and organised!



Are you going?


----------



## Aperitif (18 Apr 2010)

ComedyPilot said:


> Are you going?



Of course! (Although I may do a last-minute chage of plan...)
It could be that I lack experience...story of my life


----------



## theclaud (19 Apr 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> ah! The railway timetable.....I'm something of an expert on railway timetables......



So you claim, Dellzeqq, but not everyone is entirely convinced...


----------



## redjedi (19 Apr 2010)

ComedyPilot said:


> An FNRTTC on my doorstep, but not likely to be invited, so will wave a hanky from my bedroom window as you all pass.....(sniff)



If you're waiting for an invite, you'll be waiting a long time 

Get an email off to Dellzeqq (as mentioned by Clive) and get your name on the list. 

The ride is very unlikely to be full of regulars (btw we're not elite cyclists) and the whole point of having a FNR in a different part of the country is to open it up to people who wouldn't normally be able to make the southern rides.


----------



## marinyork (19 Apr 2010)

If there is a recce in two weeks give us a shout. I was thinking perhaps we could put a bit of info about cycle friendly pubs if people arrive there a bit early on the friday night.


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Apr 2010)

there is a recce in two weeks time. Meet at the Minster at about 11.15. Bring drinks and grub - we may not see anything open until we're over the bridge.


----------



## iLB (19 Apr 2010)

a recce you say...


----------



## marinyork (19 Apr 2010)

Nonsense, there may be nothing open between York and Orchard Park but there is plenty of road kill in that bit of the world . Great, will do, Minster south side, got you.


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Apr 2010)

iLB said:


> a recce you say...


indeedy. Just wait until you see what Mikee has planned for crossing the Humber. Essex girls...pah! 

(you soooo had to be there.....)


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Apr 2010)

_More than 200 incidents of people jumping or falling from the bridge have taken place since it was opened in 1981 with only five surviving_


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Apr 2010)




----------



## Aperitif (19 Apr 2010)

Quick plug for 'Happy Birthday Tim O' - today! No point putting it in café.
He's lost in space...


----------



## TimO (20 Apr 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Quick plug for 'Happy Birthday Tim O' - today! No point putting it in café.
> He's lost in space...



Oi, I resemble that remark. 

Actually, I just realised that I need to look into travel for this trip, and it looks like it's either going to be a close thing timewise, or expensive.


----------



## Shaun (24 Apr 2010)

I'm thinking of driving from Hull to York.

Do the ride.

Then train back from Cleethorpes to York, and drive home.

If anyone else is going from Hull I can take another two bikes on the carrier.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## StuAff (9 May 2010)

Just been shopping for my ticket. Anytime Day Single from Cleethorpes to Scarborough ('change' at York ) is £14.30- the Anytime Single is £39 (!). So I went for that...if we're a bit late into Cleethorpes etc, no problem. Get a single from Cleethorpes to York and it's £26.50.....


----------



## Shaun (9 May 2010)

Is it best to pre-book a ticket from Cleethorpes to York?

The last time I took a bike on a train (many moons ago) it went in the guards carriage. What's the procedure these days?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## StuAff (10 May 2010)

Admin said:


> Is it best to pre-book a ticket from Cleethorpes to York?
> 
> The last time I took a bike on a train (many moons ago) it went in the guards carriage. What's the procedure these days?
> 
> ...



Just checked the Transpennine Express web site, they say they have two bike spaces on most trains (!). It recommends reservations, unsurprisingly. On most of the southern runs, there are rather more bikes on the trains back to the smoke without any problems. Last time, there were six of us on my train from Southend, no problems with staff at any point. I'll probably be on one or other of my folders so that should free up a bit more room..


----------



## MSeries (10 May 2010)

TPE usually do not check bike reservations and I have been on board with two other cyclists before.

I shall probably ride back to Leeds or maybe York if I am camping at the Cycle Show. Or perhaps ride to Brough and train from there.


----------



## Shaun (10 May 2010)

I suppose the other option is to get a Train to York, then cycle back home from Cleethorpes.


----------



## Shaun (20 May 2010)

Okay, my original plan has changes and I'm not driving to York now; instead I've looked at getting the train from Hull. Leaves around 21:20 and arrives York at 23:30 or nearabouts.

I just wondered though if anyone is driving from Hull to York who I could car-share with? I'm just thinking that petrol money might be cheaper than the near £20 train ticket ... 

If not, no worries, just thought I'd ask.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## dellzeqq (20 May 2010)

Admin said:


> Okay, my original plan has changes and I'm not driving to York now; instead I've looked at getting the train from Hull. Leaves around 21:20 and arrives *York at 23:30* or nearabouts.
> 
> I just wondered though if anyone is driving from Hull to York who I could car-share with? I'm just thinking that petrol money might be cheaper than the near £20 train ticket ...
> 
> ...


it it runs to time that's fine and dandy, but please keep an eye on the timekeeping of the train and let me know if it's running late. Safety talk at 23.45 and away at 00.00


----------



## Shaun (20 May 2010)

I've kindly been offered a lift, so should be there in plenty of time ...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 May 2010)

Has anyone, who's getting the train from Cleethorpes to York, been able to get a bike reservation? After many a frustrating hour on the computer (wouldn't let me add the bike), talking to automated phone robots who then put you through to customer advisors (who aren't able to access all information you've just given to the robot so you have to go through it all again ) I have managed not to buy a ticket with a bike reservation all the way. 

The one thing I have achieved is a bike reservation from Cleethorpes to Doncaster which is the main part of the journey . He did say I can't reserve a bike place from Doncaster to York but you won't have a problem getting your bike on - yeah right!

Now all I need is a train ticket, all the way, and a bike reservation from Doncaster to York.

I suppose at worst I could lock the bike up at Doncaster and then pick it up on the way back through in the car. 

I could crush a grape!


----------



## Flying Dodo (22 May 2010)

Some cross country trains don't allow bike reservations, as they don't have a dedicated bike area, which could be the case for the train on the Doncaster to York route.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 May 2010)

Thanks, think I'll just buy a ticket anyway then and risk it!


----------



## Flying Dodo (22 May 2010)

I'm sure you'll be fine, especially at that time of the day.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 May 2010)

I'm booked!


----------



## TimO (22 May 2010)

Yes, Adam is correct, on some trips, typically with the smaller trains that have no bike storage areas, you can't get a reservation.

I've got something similar on the following day when I'm taking a bike from London to Castle Carey for the Solstice WARTY. Even though I requested a bike reservation for the whole journey, the bike reservation ticket is only for the London to Bath bit.

For the last bit of that journey, to Castle Carey I just have to turn up and stick my bike on the train. It's generally not a problem, since you can almost always fit more bikes on trains than they are strictly supposed to take. Over the last few years I've been in groups who've fitted half a dozen bikes (including a Tandem) into an area supposedly meant for two bikes! I doubt it'll be a problem for you.


----------



## hulver (1 Jun 2010)

On the return journey from Cleethorpes to York, is anybody else planning on cycling it?

A nice big breakfast and a rest, setting off at 9, should be back for 3/4ish.


----------



## marinyork (1 Jun 2010)

Either that or further south.


----------



## Origamist (1 Jun 2010)

Mmm, been faffing with the trains. What's the cycle route (NCN 65) from Selby to York like nowadays - last time I only did a few miles?


----------



## Landslide (1 Jun 2010)

hulver said:


> On the return journey from Cleethorpes to York, is anybody else planning on cycling it?
> 
> A nice big breakfast and a rest, setting off at 9, should be back for 3/4ish.





marinyork said:


> Either that or further south.



Or head straight back to Sheffield in time for:
http://www.sheffieldbikefestival.org.uk/


----------



## marinyork (1 Jun 2010)

Origamist said:


> Mmm, been faffing with the trains. What's the cycle route (NCN 65) from Selby to York like nowadays - last time I only did a few miles?



It's fine. You can either do the entire lot or jump off/on between Escrick Grange and Riccal onto the A19 because it's lower quality than the rest. Anything other than race tyres will survive it.


----------



## Origamist (1 Jun 2010)

marinyork said:


> It's fine. You can either do the entire lot or jump off/on between Escrick Grange and Riccal onto the A19 because it's lower quality than the rest. Anything other than race tyres will survive it.



Thanks for the advice. I find a train that's not eye-wateringly expensive and there are no bike slots left. I'm going to keep trying!


----------



## Shaun (1 Jun 2010)

hulver said:


> On the return journey from Cleethorpes to York, is anybody else planning on cycling it?
> 
> A nice big breakfast and a rest, setting off at 9, should be back for 3/4ish.



I'm planning on cycling back to Hull (t'other side of the 'umber Bridge) and I think Craigwend is too. Not sure about any others though?

Also, where would be a good place to park a Volvo estate in York on the Friday night so that it's not clamped on the return on Saturday?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Aperitif (1 Jun 2010)

Admin said:


> I'm planning on cycling back to Hull (t'other side of the 'umber Bridge) and I think Craigwend is too. Not sure about any others though?
> 
> Also, where would be a good place to park a Volvo estate in York on the Friday night so that it's not up on bricks by the return on Saturday?
> 
> ...



FTFY


----------



## Landslide (1 Jun 2010)

It's York, not Feltham, 'Teef!


----------



## Aperitif (1 Jun 2010)

You're right...I expect the local York gang will think a cruddy Volvo banger belongs to an old codger and take sympathy. Should be fine in the Co op car park Shaun...


----------



## User10119 (1 Jun 2010)

Admin said:


> Also, where would be a good place to park a Volvo estate in York on the Friday night so that it's not clamped on the return on Saturday?
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun



Outside my house. Couple of bike minutes outside the walls (so you can experiment with different routes over/round/through/under Walmgate on your way to the Minster, if you so wish) and plenty of on-street parking since us and the neighbours on both sides don't have cars. We could possibly even run to a brew whilst you're waiting if you get there early.


----------



## marinyork (2 Jun 2010)

What if you get there early and need a brew ?


----------



## redflightuk (2 Jun 2010)

Admin said:


> I'm planning on cycling back to Hull (t'other side of the 'umber Bridge) and I think Craigwend is too. Not sure about any others though?
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun



Yep, thats where i'm heading.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Jun 2010)

Aperitif said:


> You're right...I expect the local York gang will think a cruddy Volvo banger *belongs to an old codger* and take sympathy. Should be fine in the Co op car park Shaun...








Handy for stocking up on Co op ale afterwards


----------



## longers (2 Jun 2010)

Admin said:


> I'm planning on cycling back to Hull (t'other side of the 'umber Bridge) and I think Craigwend is too. Not sure about any others though?



My train home goes from Hull so I'd better get there to be on it.


----------



## craigwend (2 Jun 2010)

Admin said:


> I'm planning on cycling back to Hull (t'other side of the 'umber Bridge) and I think Craigwend is too. Not sure about any others though?
> 
> Also, where would be a good place to park a Volvo estate in York on the Friday night so that it's not clamped on the return on Saturday?
> 
> ...



This seemed liked such a good idea when Shaun mentioned it; on my commute home in the pouring rain yesterday it did not seem so good ... (note to brain - must put my 'good' waterproof in my bundle) - 

post FNRTC ride arrive home to erm minutes of sleep, before attending the village / church fundraising garden party, luckily there will be plent of cake and if I wear dark enough glasses it might not be noticed I'm actually asleep


----------



## Origamist (3 Jun 2010)

Tickets booked! I'm on the early bird from Kings X, getting into York at 9.40. Returning to London on the 20.06 on Sat night. 

I assume there will be people having drinks in York on Sat pm after the ride? I know a nice place that sells excellent Belgian beers on tap...


----------



## theclaud (3 Jun 2010)

Origamist said:


> Tickets booked! I'm on the early bird from Kings X, getting into York at 9.40. Returning to London on the 20.06 on Sat night.
> 
> *I assume there will be people having drinks in York on Sat pm after the ride?* I know a nice place that sells excellent Belgian beers on tap...



You assume correctly!

I will also be looking for somewhere agreeable to watch the England match before the ride. Any suggestions from the York brigade (please don't feel the need to come to fisticuffs over it, though)?


----------



## Aperitif (3 Jun 2010)

Origamist said:


> Tickets booked! I'm on the early bird from Kings X, getting into York at 9.40. Returning to London on the 20.06 on Sat night.
> 
> I assume there will be people having drinks in York on Sat pm after the ride? I know a nice place that sells excellent Belgian beers on tap...



 I have to work for a couple of hours later on Saturday and will get a choo choo from Grimsby early on Satam. Please do not upset me any more - I'm a sensitive sort... 

Please take photos


----------



## marinyork (3 Jun 2010)

theclaud said:


> You assume correctly!
> 
> I will also be looking for somewhere agreeable to watch the England match before the ride. Any suggestions from the York brigade (please don't feel the need to come to fisticuffs over it, though)?



You can see a fair number of the pubs clearly on the opencyclemap or OSM layers of bikehike etc. Every one is listed on the google earth i stuff. 

I'm not sure where would be good. I've watched World Cup games in The Victoria on Heslington Road and the Golden Fleece on Pavement. Better drinks but worse facilities than say The Postern Gate on the bottom of Picadilly. Of course the best places don't have tvs any more sniff , but theclaud already knows that.


----------



## hulver (3 Jun 2010)

Origamist said:


> Tickets booked! I'm on the early bird from Kings X, getting into York at 9.40. Returning to London on the 20.06 on Sat night.
> 
> I assume there will be people having drinks in York on Sat pm after the ride? I know a nice place that sells excellent Belgian beers on tap...



I think York's got a couple of watering holes to choose from. I'm not sure which would be best to meet at afterwards though.


----------



## Shaun (3 Jun 2010)

I'm planning on cycling back to Hull from Cleethorpes on the Saturday morning, but will be back in York again the same evening for a pub crawl for my best mate's 40th - if I can walk / keep my eyes open ...


----------



## Amanda P (3 Jun 2010)

It seems I'm on this ride now.

So I've looked into tickets and I'd have to wait until lunchtime to get a train back from Cleethorpes or Grimbsby - I guess all the other trains are booked up. I wonder why?

So I could cycle back to Hull and get a train to York from there, or 

I could drive my van to Cleethorpes during the day and leave it there, then get a lift back to York with Admin, maybe... Then I'd be able to carry one passenger and five or six bikes back to York. 

If bike spaces on trains back to York are in doubt, anyone who wants a bike taken back to York (you can trust me, honest) should let me know. Then I'll figure out what I'm going to do.


----------



## Origamist (3 Jun 2010)

Uncle Phil said:


> It seems I'm on this ride now.
> 
> So I've looked into tickets and I'd have to wait until lunchtime to get a train back from Cleethorpes or Grimbsby - I guess all the other trains are booked up. I wonder why?
> 
> ...



Uncle Phil, I'd like to take up your generous offer (assuming it's a goer) of a bike space on the van back to York. I'd even buy you half a pint and bag of pork scratchings by way of a thank you...


----------



## Origamist (3 Jun 2010)

hulver said:


> I think York's got a couple of watering holes to choose from. I'm not sure which would be best to meet at afterwards though.



I'm sure we can find a few that will meet our principal requirement: i.e open.



Admin said:


> I'm planning on cycling back to Hull from Cleethorpes on the Saturday morning, but will be back in York again the same evening for a pub crawl for my best mate's 40th - if I can walk / keep my eyes open ...



On my birthday after a FNRttC last Sept, I managed to continue drinking until 11pm at which point I collapsed on a sofa in a sleepy stupor. It took 4 friends to help me leave the premsies. I trust you will perform better...

Can the thread title be changed to "Booze and Travel Plans...", please (to reflect TC's need for a post-FNRttC libation.



Aperitif said:


> I have to work for a couple of hours later on Saturday and will get a choo choo from Grimsby early on Satam. Please do not upset me any more - I'm a sensitive sort...
> 
> Please take photos



I'm going to bring my cycle-cam and point and shoot, so you will be able to vicariously experience the post-ride "bonding", Mart.


----------



## Shaun (3 Jun 2010)

Uncle Phil said:


> I could drive my van to Cleethorpes during the day and leave it there, then get a lift back to York with Admin, maybe...



Sorry Phil, but I've changed my plans and am now getting a lift from 3BM along with Craigwend (another Hull CC'er) which will fill 3BM's motor to capacity ...

When I looked into trains from Hull to York the tickets were going for around £17 - just in case that's an option for you.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Amanda P (3 Jun 2010)

That is an option. How long will it take me to get from Cleethorpes back to Hull?

Origamist, the van option remains a possibility. I just have to work out how to get *me *from Cleethorpes back to York after I've parked it at Cleethorpes. I could cycle, I suppose... or there'll be spaces on trains daytime on Friday...

My head hurts!


----------



## marinyork (3 Jun 2010)

Argh, possibilities. I can't work out whether to cycle straight back home, cycle back to york and train back, Cycle back to York and then to Doncaster and train back and so on .


----------



## theclaud (3 Jun 2010)

Aperitif said:


> *I have to work for a couple of hours later on Saturday* and will get a choo choo from Grimsby early on Satam. Please do not upset me any more - I'm a sensitive sort...
> 
> Please take photos



Schoolboy error, Teef! But all is not lost. Simon reckons the pub at Cleethorpes opens at 6:30am...


----------



## Landslide (3 Jun 2010)




----------



## Andrij (3 Jun 2010)

Anyone still considering cycling to Hull Saturday morning? I'd like to explore all my options for a train back to London and considering catching the train from Hull.

Also, what's our ETA in Cleethorpes?


----------



## theclaud (3 Jun 2010)

marinyork said:


> You can see a fair number of the pubs clearly on the opencyclemap or OSM layers of bikehike etc. Every one is listed on the google earth i stuff.
> 
> I'm not sure where would be good. I've watched World Cup games in The Victoria on Heslington Road and the Golden Fleece on Pavement. Better drinks but worse facilities than say The Postern Gate on the bottom of Picadilly. Of course the best places don't have tvs any more sniff , but theclaud already knows that.



The quality of the booze is unimportant on the Friday night. In fact, it is better if it's a bit duff, because I intend to be teetotal between lunchtime and the ride, and can do without the temptation of a sharpener. Looks like Origamist has the Saturday drinking plans under control...


----------



## Aperitif (3 Jun 2010)

theclaud said:


> The quality of the booze is unimportant on the Friday night. In fact, it is better if it's a bit duff, because *I intend to be teetotal between lunchtime and the ride*, and can do without the temptation of a sharpener. Looks like Origamist has the Saturday drinking plans under control...



Let marin aid you...


----------



## Landslide (3 Jun 2010)

Saucy!


----------



## MSeries (7 Jun 2010)

I am currently thinking of basing myself at the York Show for the weekend thus I may be riding back to York, anyone else ?


----------



## Origamist (7 Jun 2010)

MSeries said:


> I am currently thinking of basing myself at the York Show for the weekend thus I may be riding back to York, anyone else ?



If transport back is a problem (and it could be), I'll be cycling to York.


----------



## hulver (7 Jun 2010)

MSeries said:


> I am currently thinking of basing myself at the York Show for the weekend thus I may be riding back to York, anyone else ?



Yes I'll be riding back to York. Quite slowly though.


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Jun 2010)

I hadn't given much thought to those wanting to return to York, for which apologies. 

My guess is that early morning departures from Cleethorpes will take more bikes than have been booked - there seems to be a joyful lack of fuss about this line. The real problem for those of us going back down south is from Donny to London.

There is an alternative - you could cycle to Brough or Hessle but the cost of a ticket from either of those places is a tad under sixteen quid, which seems a great deal for such a short distance.


----------



## User10119 (7 Jun 2010)

On saturday I got a turn-up-and-pay ticket for about 23 quid, took the bike with no reservation to Doncaster and then managed to get a bike space booked at Donny from there to York on the East Coast train. I've never tried without a reservation, but have been told elsewhere that East Coast guards won't let you on without a booking. 

Had I not managed to get on the East Coast train my contingency plan was to wait for a Northern train service to Leeds, then change there for a local service to York - this would have been a lot slower though. I also looked at catching the local service from Cleethorpes back up to near the bridge (I reckon that after 67 miles another 30-odd back towards the north would be, erm, 'challenging' for me) then cycling over it and going to Hessle/Brough but it worked out as expensive as the Doncaster option.

(I'm probably going to cheat and get my little sis to come and rescue me in the car!)


----------



## Flying Dodo (7 Jun 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> My guess is that early morning departures from Cleethorpes will take more bikes than have been booked - there seems to be a joyful lack of fuss about this line. The real problem for those of us going back down south is from Donny to London.




Already covered, way back on Page 3!

The cheapest option available then, was to cycle the 3 miles to Grimsby Town station, get a train to Newark North Gate, and then change onto the train to Kings Cross. However you had to tell the computer to go via Newark or else by default it selects Doncaster. £18.50 including bike reservation. It's now double that, for either route, unless you leave after 3 pm.


----------

